# Multiple Monitors - xrandr error



## QuinRiva (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm trying to set up multiple monitors, at the moment I have two monitors working in clone mode, the other two monitors on my second video card are not on at all.

Running the command:


```
xrandr --output DVI0 --auto --right-of VGA2
```

results in the error screen cannot be larger than 1920x1920.

I have already configure a "Virtual parameter" in the xorg.conf file, such that my Screen0 section is:


```
Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
        Virtual     3840 1200
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

I'm running 8.0-Release and the video card(s) are an 8800GTS-512 and a 7950GT.

Xorg.conf list the second video card, but doesn't list the screens attached to it.

I've also tried using Kdrandr with no luck (doesn't appear to be any way to change from clone mode).  Also the Multiple Monitors setting under Display Settings tell me that I do not appear to have a multiple monitor configuration.

Any idea how I can get all four of my monitors up and running?

Full xorg.conf file has been attached (renamed to .txt).


----------



## QuinRiva (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh the Xorg.0.log file notes the error:
*(EE) NV(0): Virtual size (3840x1200) (pitch 3840) exceeds video memory*

I'm not sure if that helps.

Sorry about the double post, I can't seem to figure out how to edit a post.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2010)

QuinRiva said:
			
		

> I can't seem to figure out how to edit a post.



Pointer: it's a Frequently Asked Question.


----------



## zzsql (Mar 18, 2013)

Associated question here. Can X operate without an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?

I ask because I built a nice Dell E6510 laptop with dual monitors.

X mirrors the same screen output to both monitors (I'm working on fixing that. Xrandr is probably the answer)
Problem is, I find no /etc/X11/xorg.conf yet X runs like a dream. 

What am I seeing here?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2013)

zzsql said:
			
		

> Associated question here. Can X operate without an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?


Yes, it usually auto-detects the needed drivers and uses the default options.


----------



## zzsql (Mar 18, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, it usually auto-detects the needed drivers and uses the default options.



Alright. Suppose I want to have an Xorg so I can manipulate dual monitors with xrandr, if I create an xorg.conf, which takes precedence? I'd guess the xorg.conf would be used. 

Man, I really admire the unix powers you guys have. I'm working on building mine up with these projects. (And maybe a cert for base-level knowledge and study).

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## trh411 (Mar 18, 2013)

QuinRiva said:
			
		

> I'm running 8.0-Release and the video card(s) are an 8800GTS-512 and a 7950GT.


Just out of curiosity, you say you have two monitors working. On which card are the two working monitors plugged? I recognize the 8800 GTS as an Nvidia, is the other an ATI-Radeon?

Please post your entire xorg.conf file and Xorg.0.log. Use pastebin.com and provide links if needed.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2013)

trh411, thread got revived. You're responding to a post from 2010.


----------

